# Announcement: Scott as Army.ca Chief of Staff



## Mike Bobbitt

Folks,

It is with pleasure that I announce the appointment of Scott as Army.ca's "Chief of Staff". While this is the first appointment of it's kind in Army.ca's history, the plan is to create and fill a number of other roles for key personnel.

As CoS, Scott has agreed to take on the following additional duties:

Coordinate and advise Staff
Work to resolve problems at the lowest levels
Escalate unresolved issues
Mediate disputes (Staff and/or users)
Advisor/oversight for key decisions

Scott has largely been working in this role already, so this serves to formalize the work he is already doing for the site. Thanks to Scott for stepping up and accepting the additional responsibility to help keep things running smoothly. I am a firm believer that this will help reinforce the new, positive direction we are striving for.

Please join me in welcoming Scott to his new role, and your support is appreciated, as always.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## The Bread Guy

Are congrats or condolences in order for Scott?  ;D

In all seriousness, good stuff!


----------



## kratz

Congratulations Scott.

Keep up the great job. Enjoy the pay raise.    [


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Congrats Scott!  :cheers:


----------



## mariomike

Congratulations Scott!


----------



## brihard

I, for one, bow to our new insect overlords and look forward to being treated leniently as I mine salt for them.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> It is with pleasure that I announce the appointment of Scott as Army.ca's "Chief of Staff". While this is the first appointment of it's kind in Army.ca's history, the plan is to create and fill a number of other roles for key personnel.
> 
> As CoS, Scott has agreed to take on the following additional duties:
> 
> Coordinate and advise Staff
> Work to resolve problems at the lowest levels
> Escalate unresolved issues
> Mediate disputes (Staff and/or users)
> Advisor/oversight for key decisions
> 
> Scott has largely been working in this role already, so this serves to formalize the work he is already doing for the site. Thanks to Scott for stepping up and accepting the additional responsibility to help keep things running smoothly. I am a firm believer that this will help reinforce the new, positive direction we are striving for.
> 
> Please join me in welcoming Scott to his new role, and your support is appreciated, as always.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Mike



 Congrats on the Field Promotion!

Mike I've been having a lot of issues with the site the past few weeks, my ability to connect has been spotty at best, today was a little better.


----------



## Loachman

Excellent.


----------



## kratz

Loachman said:
			
		

> Excellent.



You need to steeple your long bony fingers, hard steely stare and a glaring shine coming off your balding pate. As you sibilating stretch out your “Excellent”.   I agree, you nailed it.

Apologies to Loachman…err…I mean The Simpsons, and Scott.   ;D


----------



## dimsum

kratz said:
			
		

> You need to steeple your long bony fingers, hard steely stare and a glaring shine coming off your balding pate. As you sibilating stretch out your “Excellent”.   I agree, you nailed it.
> 
> Apologies to Loachman…err…I mean The Simpsons, and Scott.   ;D



Really?  When I saw "Chief of Staff", immediately this came to mind:





 ;D


----------



## dapaterson

Brihard said:
			
		

> I, for one, bow to our new insect overlords and look forward to being treated leniently as I mine salt for them.



Insect overlords oversee sugar caves.

#SimpsonsFail

#NoDuffForYou


----------



## Haggis

I congratulate Scott on his fine job so far and on his appointment as COS.  However, I hope this is not the first example of post-defence policy HQ bloat finding it's way into Army.ca. 

Soon we'll see an army.ca RSM, then an Adjt, then...

 [


----------



## Loachman

When we are all lieutenant-colonels wearing different hats and cap badges, you can talk about bloat.


----------



## tomahawk6

Congrats Chief !!  [


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Congratulations Scott


----------



## Journeyman

No way!  The job even comes with a cool COS tag on your posts!   :cheers:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I know the comments about taking on bad examples/bloat are said in jest, but also likely said with some level of genuine concern. Realizing that CoS is very military/government term, I hesitated to use it at all. However shying away from the already established title for the role just so we wouldn't sound army-ish on an army site seemed even sillier in the end. 

There are no plans for an RSM, etc. The remaining positions currently under consideration* are decidedly less likely to sound of a bloated a HQ:

Marketing Manager
User Relations
Social Engagement
Membership Coordinator
Mentor in Charge

Cheers
Mike

* I am open to nominations, or suggestions for additional key positions.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I know the comments about taking on bad examples/bloat are said in jest, but also likely said with some level of genuine concern. Realizing that CoS is very military/government term, I hesitated to use it at all. However shying away from the already established title for the role just so we wouldn't sound army-ish on an army site seemed even sillier in the end.


There _are_ alternative titles  ;D


----------



## Journeyman

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I know the comments about taking on bad examples/bloat are said in jest, but also likely said with some level of genuine concern.


 ??? Personally, I doubt anyone was seriously complaining.  The site's awesome (ok, except for the occasionally frustrating "connection unavailable" notices.....)


----------



## Loachman

The remaining positions currently under consideration* are decidedly less likely to sound of a bloated a HQ:

Marketing Manager
User Relations
Social Engagement
Membership Coordinator
Mentor in Charge
[/quote]

We could try staff branch designators.

"A", "C", "G", "J", and "N" are taken. How about "M1", "M2", "M3", etcetera?




















Yes, kidding...


----------



## Occam

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> There are no plans for an RSM, etc. The remaining positions currently under consideration* are decidedly less likely to sound of a bloated a HQ:
> 
> Marketing Manager
> User Relations
> Social Engagement
> Membership Coordinator
> Mentor in Charge
> 
> Cheers
> Mike
> 
> * I am open to nominations, or suggestions for additional key positions.



Chief cook and bottle washer?


----------

